# Where do I find parts for a cub HDS2165?



## uisgreg (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to find parts for an HDS 2165 -reasonably priced. Parts a need most urgently are- seat, tires, fenders.


----------



## FS5500 (Apr 12, 2011)

*cub cadet hds 2165 parts*



uisgreg said:


> I need to find parts for an HDS 2165 -reasonably priced. Parts a need most urgently are- seat, tires, fenders.


http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=cub_cadet&mn=2165+Tractor+S/N+326,006+&+Up

PartsTree has a listing for this model CC.
It's possible to take the part number(s) from their site and give them or search for them at your favorite small engine parts store either in person or on the net.

I do it all the time and find the best price

Let us know how it goes.

Chris


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

Greg, I purchased a mower deck from this fellow in Eastern Pa.He had a 2165 which was in good shape except for the engine. This was about 2 months ago but it might be worth a shot. His name is Will Weisel [email protected] Herb


----------

